# JDRF Type 1 Discovery Day - Leeds, 17th November 2018



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2018)

Details here:

https://jdrf.org.uk/event/type-1-discovery-day-leeds/


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2018)

Will have a look


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks Good


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2018)

Leeds on 17th & Tonbridge 25th. Both T1 days but should be good


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2018)

<bump>


----------

